# Hauling A Motorcycle In A 324Cg



## Martin (Jan 27, 2015)

Hello to all. I am looking for feedback from anyone who has hauled a large motorcycle like a full dress Harley Davidson in the new 324CG or the previous model 310. Trying to find out how it pulls with the additional 800 lbs in the cargo area. My TV is a 2015 Ford Super Duty, 6.7 Power Stroke and full tow package. Any particulars would be appreciated.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

We haul an 800 lb atv in our 280. Which was changed to the 310.Exact same garage area as the 310 and i suspect your garage is the exact same ??? Ours pulls like a dream allthough a little shorter unit than the 310 and yours. Having 4 wheels i probably wouldn't even need to tie it down she tows so nice. Hope that helps a little.


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

Martin said:


> Hello to all. I am looking for feedback from anyone who has hauled a large motorcycle like a full dress Harley Davidson in the new 324CG or the previous model 310. Trying to find out how it pulls with the additional 800 lbs in the cargo area. My TV is a 2015 Ford Super Duty, 6.7 Power Stroke and full tow package. Any particulars would be appreciated.


I have the 310tb and haul a Heritage Softail plus some odds and ends in the garage. I tow it with a Ram 2500 Hemi. Tows great. Actually tows better with the garage full than empty. I'm guessing it's designed for the increased weight up front. You should be fine. The only thing I'm considering is getting airbags to help with keeping the camper level with differing toungue weights. Other than that, tows great.


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

Also, I don't know if they changed the loading ramp on the newer models but you'll need some sort of extension to get the bike up that ramp. I rest the ramp on 14 inch blocks and use a 5 foot folding ramp on the end. I bottomed out trying to get up the ramp without it. It's steep.


----------



## Martin (Jan 27, 2015)

Tourdfox said:


> We haul an 800 lb atv in our 280. Which was changed to the 310.Exact same garage area as the 310 and i suspect your garage is the exact same ??? Ours pulls like a dream allthough a little shorter unit than the 310 and yours. Having 4 wheels i probably wouldn't even need to tie it down she tows so nice. Hope that helps a little.


That helps a bunch. Thanks for the feed back.


----------



## Martin (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for the feed back. They did come up with an extension from the factory, about #300.00. They must be listening to concerns.


----------



## Martin (Jan 27, 2015)

Hey Rog. Do you have to set your Soft Tail at an angle when you park it in the cargo area? I am actually ordering my 324 in May. Took some measurements at an RV show, I am 3 inches longer on my Ultra Classic than the cargo area.


----------



## Rog (Mar 9, 2013)

Martin said:


> Hey Rog. Do you have to set your Soft Tail at an angle when you park it in the cargo area? I am actually ordering my 324 in May. Took some measurements at an RV show, I am 3 inches longer on my Ultra Classic than the cargo area.


Yes, slight angle. I pull in and turn the front wheel toward right corner. Thats enough to clear it. The back is still pretty much centered.


----------



## Martin (Jan 27, 2015)

Thanks for attaching the pic. With my Tour Pac box I mar have to angle a little more. I don't think it will be a problem. Thanks again.


----------



## Troy M (Jan 8, 2014)

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=26864&st=45
See previous posts. My 09 Ultra fits but at an angle and on the jiffy stand. I have a 4 foot folding ramp extension (make sure it is re-enforced in the middle or it will bend) and put car jacks under the ramp to raise it. Works great and a very solid ride for the bike with the wheel chock and the 4 tie downs.


----------



## mresmondo (Jul 4, 2016)

Martin is the ramp extension for the 324 or cougar and do you have details?


----------



## bwc1950 (Aug 7, 2014)

Reviving an older post.... Can someone speak to the change in tongue weight when adding an 800 ATV to the garage of a 324CG please? Is there a direct pound for pound increase?


----------

